# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezitё e mia! (në gjuhë të huaj)

## engjellorja

> dje qe thoni ju...ne orarin e zakonshem te ikjes se dritave...mbasi me mbaruan sharjet per qeverine...u perpoqa te largoja pakez mendjen dhe te mendoja dicka te bukur...keshtu me lapsin e mendjes shkrova kete poezi...(them me lapsin e mendjes pasi pertoja te ngrihesha te merrja leter e laps prej verteti...
> 
>                   Kur braktis endren!
> 
> Ku te te le e shtrenjta ime...
> e brishta ime,e parritur...
> ender e lene pergjysem...
> 
> Ku te te le?
> ...



oiseau_en_vol, te cilin e falenderoj, ma ka perkthyer ne frengjisht kete poezine me siper, une nuk e flas frengjishten, por frengjshten e  shkruar, e kuptoj shume, si ju duket perkthimi me poshte?

Quand jabandonne mon rêve !

Où est-ce que je vais te laisser mon cher rêve
mon fragile, mon encore non grandi,
mon rêve laissé en plein chemin...

Où est-ce que je vais te laisser ?


Comme un enfant sans défense,
tes bras autour de mon cou,
tu refuse de ten aller
...et moi, limpitoyable,
moi, la cruelle,
jenlève tes mains
je te repousse
je tabandonne
sur un bout de terre stérile, assoiffé,
je te laisse là
pieds nus, mal vêtu...
et je men vais...

je men vais
mais je men veux
et je me retourne, je me lance vers toi
pour te serrer dans mes bras,
jembrasse tes cheveux
tes yeux que jai eu tant de peine à les désigner
jembrasse les blessures de tes pieds
et mon souffle devient ton souffle

tu ris à coeur joie,
un bonheur à pleurer de rire
et moi
je te regarde dans les yeux
et encore une fois je te dis il faut que je te laisse

et cette fois-ci,
cest toi qui téloigne de moi
cest toi qui me repousse et me tourne le dos,
tu tassois par terre et tes épaules tremblent de tes sanglots
et moi je méloigne toute partagée, la tête retournée en arrière,

je me dirige vers là-bas
où un autre rêve, plus facile, je dois choisir
mais mon esprit reste là,
sur tes sanglots qui séloignent toujours plus
jusquà ce que le crépuscule tenvahisse tout entier

pardonne-moi mon rêve très cher,
pardonne-moi mon fragile, mon
rêve coupé en plein chemin,
pardonne-moi de ne pas oser te vivre,
pardonne-moi !

----------


## engjellorja

he pra do me japi ndonjeri mendim mua per kete perkthimin ne frengjisht?

----------


## Lemon tea

uazo perkthen mire po ajo poezi eshte nje peshtjellim konfuzionesh pa fund

----------


## MI CORAZON

> he pra do me japi ndonjeri mendim mua per kete perkthimin ne frengjisht?


*'Korcar'* mund te te ndihmoje. Ai eshte the best "in french". .

Ti engjellore "s'meriton" ndihme, se i kishe dhene -0 Sales ne qeverisje , po hajt mo. (lolol)

----------


## DI_ANA

> he pra do me japi ndonjeri mendim mua per kete perkthimin ne frengjisht?


Perkthimi ishte teper i bukur,me pelqeu!
Te pergezoj per poezite,urime dhe suksese te metejshme.

----------


## Poeti

engjellorja,

Eshte kenaqesi e vecante hyrja ne kete temen tende ku me poezit e tua na kenaq shpirtin.
Te falemnderit dhe shume-shume suksese ne veprimtarin tende poetike dhe ne jete gjithashtu.

  Siqerisht - Poeti

----------


## engjellorja

> Perkthimi ishte teper i bukur,me pelqeu!
> Te pergezoj per poezite,urime dhe suksese te metejshme.


flm diana

nuk kisha dyshim qe perkthimi ishte perfekt

flm dhe ty poet

gjithsesi, une vazhdoj te jem e mendimit qe nuk i'a them per poezi, kjo teme me sherben si arkiv perjetimesh ne kohera...

----------


## engjellorja

edhe nje perkthim tjeter, per poezine me siper, i odiseau 

jam e sigurt qe edhe ky do jete brilant...

A l’accordéoniste aveugle

Une feuille,
imbue d’automne,
capricieuse,
embrasée...

se repose,
doucement,
sur ton chapeau...

Toi, 
tu la vois pas…

tu la sens…

Toi,
solitaire,
avec ton vieux accordéon,
fais vibrer un air
d’un tango oublié…

Ton âme se balade,
doucement,
à travers les touches fendues,
collées, 
par-ci par-là avec du scotch...

Assis, insouciant,
sur le trottoir...

...vêtu,
un costume gris,
terni par le temps...

...chaussé de pantoufles...

…et, 
dans le creux du
chapeau,
rien ;
(précisément là où
le passant indifférent
devrait récompenser
son âme,
autant fendue que
les touches de l’accordéon...)

...là-dedans...
...se repose... 
...doucement...
...une feuille capricieuse...

----------


## BEHARI

> edhe nje perkthim tjeter, per poezine me siper, i odiseau 
> 
> jam e sigurt qe edhe ky do jete brilant...
> 
> A l’accordéoniste aveugle
> 
> Une feuille,
> imbue d’automne,
> capricieuse,
> ...


I like your poems 
they are very inspiring 
they make you happy 
even when you are dieng

But i am very curious to know 
When you wrote in your poem in Lisi (tree)
why you lost yourself respect ?
by giving a racist comment !!

----------

